# Cheshire ride, Sat, 20th July, 2019 (170 km/106 miles from Walkden, 124 km/77 miles from Dunham)



## ColinJ (22 May 2019)

My annual forum ride in Cheshire is fast approaching, taking place this year on Saturday, 20th July. It used to be 200 kms but I have decided to reduce it to just over an imperial century this year.

We chat as we ride along and won't drop anyone, but we do want to get home in daylight (!), so please have a serious think about whether you can ride the distance involved at an overall average speed including stops of (say) 16 kms/hr (10 miles/hr).

It is a pretty flat route though there are a few lumpy bits in the Cheshire loop. Nothing too long and severe though, so I will be riding my trusty singlespeed bike.

The full route is 170 kms (106 miles). This starts and finishes at Walkden railway station. If that is not convenient for you (or you would prefer a shorter ride), we will be riding through Dunham Town (Altrincham) twice so you could meet us there in the morning and leave us there when we get back late afternoon. The Dunham-Dunham loop in Cheshire is 124 km (77 miles).

@Littgull and I aim to arrive at Walkden by train from Todmorden/Littleborough at 08:15 and set off as soon as possible after that. If you are coming in on a different train, please choose an earlier one!

The ride from Walkden station to Dunham is on the Roe Green Loopline (a lovely wooded cycleway with an excellent surface) and the Bridgewater canal towpath (which also has an excellent surface on that stretch). Both are suitable for any bike. 

The FLAT outward leg is 23.6 km (14.5 miles). I estimate that we will take about 75 minutes to get to Dunham, so we aim to be setting off from there at 09:30. If meeting us there, please arrive by 09:20. We will meet in front of the famous old Oak tree on School Lane, just before the B5160.

The Cheshire loop will now include 2 cafe stops (@Domus! ). Stop #1 is at Venetian Marina on the Shropshire Union canal near Cholmondeston. That comes at 56 km (35 miles) into the loop. Stop #2 is at Great Budworth ice cream farm [NB That closes at 5:30 pm so we shouldn't have a problem getting there in time]. That comes at 108 km (67 miles). Obviously, if you are starting in Walkden, factor in the extra distance when deciding how much food and drink to carry with you.

The main loop passes though Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Ollerton, Lower Peover, Lach Dennis, Davenham, and Moulton, then a short length of possibly slightly rough byway to a footbridge over the River Weaver. From there, we continue through Whitegate, Little Budworth and Wettenhall to cafe stop #1.

After a break hopefully not exceeding 45 minutes or so, we continue to Bunbury, Beeston Castle, Clotton, Kelsall, Delamere Forest, Acton Bridge, and Comberbach to stop #2 at Great Budworth.

The ride back from Great Budworth is via Hoo Green, and Little Bollington to Dunham.

We will be riding back to Walkden by an alternative FLAT route based on a suggestion by @Katherine, though I modified the end of it slightly. Our 22.5 km (14 mile) return leg: Dunham, Carrington, Flixton, Irlam Locks to get over the Ship Canal, then a cycle path beside the A57 to Peel Green, under the M60, then Port Salford Greenway to Patricroft, 1 km on the Bridgewater towpath and then the Loopline back up to Walkden.

I have attached 3 GPX files Walkden-canal-Dunham, Dunham-Marina-Dunham 2019, Dunham-A57-Walkden.

Here is a rough map:







If you are interested, sign up below...


----------



## Vantage (22 May 2019)

Oooooooooooooh I might be able to do this! 
I'll bring a tow rope incase when I start lagging behind.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2019)

Don't worry - we don't rush! With all the stops, I took nearly 11 hours to do 107 miles out there last Saturday so roughly 10 mph average speed overall.

It could go something like this: Imperial century riders Leave Walkden at 08:15. Meet other riders at Dunham at 09:30. Arrive back at Dunham 17:00-ish. Back to Walkden 18:15-ish?

We might speed up a bit if everybody felt comfortable doing so, but I'm happy to take all day as long as the weather is favourable.


----------



## GuyBoden (27 May 2019)

Yes Colin, book me in for the annual Cheshire ride, starting at Dunham Massey.


----------



## Domus (28 May 2019)

I think I would need more than one cafe stop, pencil me in.


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Jun 2019)

All being well healthwise i am up for this.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2019)

@Katherine has pointed out that there is a weekly 'Park Run' on the Roe Green Loopline starting at 09:00. It would be a good idea for us to have cleared the path before the typical 260-odd runners are on it so @Littgull and I will now aim to arrive on the 08:15 train at Walkden. I have edited the times in the first post accordingly.

More riders wanted - sign up below!


----------



## Vantage (8 Jun 2019)

Can't we just run them over? I'm sure my bike's heavy enough.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (8 Jun 2019)

Yes, I'd be up for it,I can get the train to Hale and then a short ride over to Dunham from there....


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2019)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Yes, I'd be up for it,I can get the train to Hale and then a short ride over to Dunham from there....


Excellent - it will be nice to ride with you again. It will be a perfect route for fixed, though I'll be on singlespeed - I need the reassurance of my freehub!


----------



## Littgull (8 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> @Katherine has pointed out that there is a weekly 'Park Run' on the Roe Green Loopline starting at 09:00. It would be a good idea for us to have cleared the path before the typical 260-odd runners are on it so @Littgull and I will now aim to arrive on the 08:15 train at Walkden. I have edited the times in the first post accordingly.
> 
> More riders wanted - sign up below!


Well spotted @Katherine. No problems Colin, an earlier train will be fine.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Jun 2019)

I cycled that loopline on my ride to Crewe the other day - very nice. Had a small altercation with a cyclist - clearly not just London cyclists that can be a bit hyper 

(of course it could have been someone from here)


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Jun 2019)

T


ColinJ said:


> @Katherine has pointed out that there is a weekly 'Park Run' on the Roe Green Loopline starting at 09:00. It would be a good idea for us to have cleared the path before the typical 260-odd runners are on it so @Littgull and I will now aim to arrive on the 08:15 train at Walkden. I have edited the times in the first post accordingly.
> 
> More riders wanted - sign up below!


They are run from the Monton end and it can get a bit busy along with dog walkers


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> I cycled that loopline on my ride to Crewe the other day - very nice. Had a small altercation with a cyclist - clearly not just London cyclists that can be a bit hyper


How strange - there seemed plenty of room to me!



skudupnorth said:


> T
> 
> They are run from the Monton end and it can get a bit busy along with dog walkers


There were quite a few dog walkers and parents with small children when I rode up there a few weeks ago. That was okay but it says on the Park Run site that the runs average about 260 runners. That could be an accident waiting to happen!


----------



## Katherine (8 Jun 2019)

I made the mistake once of cycling down the loop line on a Saturday at 9am!! It was a bit scary. And I got told off by the runners who recognised me the next time they saw me.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2019)

Katherine said:


> I made the mistake once of cycling down the loop line on a Saturday at 9am!! It was a bit scary. And I got told off by the runners who recognised me the next time they saw me.


That's a bit off, given that it is officially a shared path... It is obviously a good idea to give it a miss when you know the run is on but they can't insist on it, unless they have some bylaw giving exclusive access at those times!


----------



## Katherine (8 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> That's a bit off, given that it is officially a shared path... It is obviously a good idea to give it a miss when you know the run is on but they can't insist on it, unless they have some bylaw giving exclusive access at those times!


They're very friendly really! 
It's only for the first 10 minutes when they're in a bunch and they always shout out bike when they see one.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2019)

It is probably a good idea to have an earlier start anyway because it means we will get home at a more reasonable time. The great thing about the direct train is that we won't have to set off _ridiculously _early. It will be 07:20 for me from Todmorden.


----------



## skudupnorth (10 Jun 2019)

I've ridden through them with no issues,its just a case of being patient.To be honest the worst culprits on that route are some dog owners and bloody kids on phones !!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> I've ridden through them with no issues,its just a case of being patient.To be honest the worst culprits on that route are some dog owners and bloody kids on phones !!


I had a rollerblader wearing earphones going in the same direction as me so he couldn't hear or see me coming. He was meandering fairly predictably so I timed my overtake on one side to be when he had ended up on the other.


----------



## Katherine (10 Jun 2019)

Hoping to come on your ride, Colin.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2019)

I have now edited the first post with full details of the proposed ride.

Come and join us!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2019)

Drat - I meant to take us anticlockwise round Beeston Castle! I'll edit that later ...


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2019)

Time to start drawing up a list of prospective riders (and their start/finish points)...

ColinJ (Walkden)
Littgull (Walkden)
Vantage (Walkden)
GuyBoden (Dunham)
Domus (Dunham)
skudupnorth (Walkden?)
Pennine-Paul (Dunham)
Katherine (Walkden)
Cheshire's roads have room for several more riders, so '_come on down_'!


----------



## Vantage (13 Jun 2019)

I'm a definite colin. I'll meet you at Walkden.
Whether I manage to keep up or indeed, finish the ride isn't quite so definite. 
If you're ok with it, you can give me your number (which will go no further) and if I start holding up the ride and can't catch up to you, I'll head back on my own and text you to let you know.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2019)

Vantage said:


> I'm a definite colin. I'll meet you at Walkden.
> Whether I manage to keep up or indeed, finish the ride isn't quite so definite.
> If you're ok with it, you can give me your number (which will go no further) and if I start holding up the ride and can't catch up to you, I'll head back on my own and text you to let you know.


Excellent!

If you are okay with the distance, then you should be okay with the pace because we do tend to maintain a pretty low average speed. 

I will hand out my number the day before the ride to everyone who doesn't already have it, but you shouldn't find yourself in the situation of disappearing off the back - somebody should be riding with you to make sure you are okay!

Obviously, if you did decide that you'd had enough then turning back would be an option but if you get as far as the marina cafe then you would be almost halfway round so you might as well continue?


----------



## Domus (15 Jun 2019)

Leaning towards Dunham - Dunham, not a lover of tow path type riding.


----------



## Vantage (15 Jun 2019)

I couldn't help but notice we'd be passing by Great Budworth ice cream farm


----------



## Domus (15 Jun 2019)

Can find School Lane but not the B6150, is it not the B5160?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2019)

Domus said:


> Can find School Lane but not the B6150, is it not the B5160?


I can't think how I did that because I double-checked the number before typing it... 

Anyway, yes - up School Lane, not far from the _*B5160*_! Near the oak tree ...


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Jun 2019)

I’m provisional for Walkden start depending on what my results are from the big hospital  Mind you if it’s rubbish news I might as well go out with a bang


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Jun 2019)

Domus said:


> Can find School Lane but not the B6150, is it not the B5160?


It’s the centre of Dunham Town which no more than a village with big aspersions


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> I’m provisional for Walkden start depending on what my results are from the big hospital  Mind you if it’s rubbish news I might as well go out with a bang


Well, lets hope it is great news so you can celebrate!



Vantage said:


> I couldn't help but notice we'd be passing by Great Budworth ice cream farm


I just took a look at their website, liked what I saw, and have taken an executive decision to make that our second stop instead of Weaverham. That means we can head straight to Acton Bridge.

The ice cream farm is open until 17:30 rather than 16:00 so that will ease any time pressure on us. I have been to Weaverham quite a few times but never been to the farm. In fact, I hadn't even heard of it so this is its chance to stake its claim for future Cheshire rides.

I'll update the details in the first post ...


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2019)

The map now shows anticlockwise round Beeston Castle, avoids Weaverham, and includes a short diversion to the farm cafe. The GPX file for the Cheshire loop has also been updated.

The changes cut 3 km (2 miles) from the total distance.


----------



## Domus (15 Jun 2019)

The ice cream farm was a control on my last Audax.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2019)

Domus said:


> The ice cream farm was a control on my last Audax.


Hopefully, it was a n-ice place for a control? (and for us to stop at.) 

We went to a Yorkshire ice cream farm near Skipton on one of my rides and it was BAD news! We got told off for where we left our bikes and then there were laminated notices on every table warning us of dire consequences if we dared to fill our bottles from a tap. I'm not kidding - the gist was... "_Look 'ere you lot - we are a business. We are here to make a profit from you, not to give water away. You can buy [expensive!] bottled water from our shop!_" We will not be going back to _that _establishment...


----------



## Vantage (15 Jun 2019)

I've been there twice, once on the bike. 
It's popular with us cycling types from what I've seen. 
I'm not aware of any indoor seating though so if it's on the wet side, we're doomed.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2019)

Vantage said:


> I've been there twice, once on the bike.
> It's popular with us cycling types from what I've seen.
> *I'm not aware of any indoor seating though so if it's on the wet side, we're doomed.*





Ice cream farm website said:


> *A warm welcome will await you with our outdoor covered heated patio*...


That'll do!


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Jun 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> It’s the centre of Dunham Town which no more than a village with big aspersions








The big tree, Dunham Massey.


----------



## skudupnorth (16 Jun 2019)

*The ride from Walkden station to Dunham is on the Roe Green Loopline (a lovely wooded cycleway with an excellent surface) and the Bridgewater canal towpath (which also has an excellent surface on that stretch). Both are suitable for any bike. Note though that we will descend some steep steps to the Loopline from the road above. (There is a gutter beside the steps to help guide bikes up/down.)*

I know of a few entry points that can be ridden down Colin. One is by the side of the Leisure centre on Bridgewater road and the other is on Walkden Road as you would enter Parr Fold park.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> *The ride from Walkden station to Dunham is on the Roe Green Loopline (a lovely wooded cycleway with an excellent surface) and the Bridgewater canal towpath (which also has an excellent surface on that stretch). Both are suitable for any bike. Note though that we will descend some steep steps to the Loopline from the road above. (There is a gutter beside the steps to help guide bikes up/down.)*
> 
> I know of a few entry points that can be ridden down Colin. One is by the side of the Leisure centre on Bridgewater road and the other is on Walkden Road as you would enter Parr Fold park.


Well, whichever is closest to the station!


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Well, whichever is closest to the station!


The Parr Fold entry point it is then


----------



## Vantage (17 Jun 2019)

At the risk of further route deviations resulting in a slapping from Colin, is there any reason to be going north on Black Moss Road from Oldfield Brow instead of straight through the estate and onto Dunham Town along Oldfield Lane?


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Jun 2019)

Vantage said:


> At the risk of further route deviations resulting in a slapping from Colin, is there any reason to be going north on Black Moss Road from Oldfield Brow instead of straight through the estate and onto Dunham Town along Oldfield Lane?



Charcoal Rd at the end of Oldfield Lane is one way, so you miss the Dunham big tree.


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Jun 2019)

My only suggestion to the route would be to avoid busy Winsford, I've been cycling (slowly) around Cheshire since a teenager and know it quite well, so maybe an alternative would be to use the quieter Whitegate, Clay lane, Little Budworth, Oulton Park route instead.

A suggestion:
https://cycle.travel/map/journey/109454


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Jun 2019)

At the risk of getting a reputation, Winsford does have a spoons with good outdoor seating.

Pic from last two weeks passing through - I was sat inside shooting through the window - though the wifi also works outside.

(service a bit wonky and poor beer selection when I was there though)


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2019)

Vantage said:


> At the risk of further route deviations resulting in a slapping from Colin, is there any reason to be going north on Black Moss Road from Oldfield Brow instead of straight through the estate and onto Dunham Town along Oldfield Lane?


That bit of the route originated from nickyboy's Llandudno route out of Manchester. As it happens, I rode along Oldfield Lane in the opposite direction on the way back from doing the first half of this year's Llandudno ride and was surprised at how twisty and narrow it is, and the fact that it climbs and descends as much as it does. I think the slightly longer but flatter route is a better option for a group of us. 



GuyBoden said:


> My only suggestion to the route would be to avoid busy Winsford, I've been cycling (slowly) around Cheshire since a teenager and know it quite well, so maybe an alternative would be to use the quieter Whitegate, Clay lane, Little Budworth, Oulton Park route instead.


I normally avoid busy towns too but there is a *VERY *good reason why my route includes Winsford... 

Cycle.travel suggested a route through Middlewich and Winsford including quite a bit of canal towpath. I looked at pictures of that towpath and decided that it was not a good option, so I modified the route to use roads and chose what looked like some of the quieter roads available through Winsford and checked those on Streetview.

What I _totally _forgot to do was to check what looked like a much better alternative via Whitegate, Clay lane, Little Budworth, Oulton Park... 

I had spotted it but got distracted! I'll change the route. It makes it about 5 km longer but that is a price well worth paying



Blue Hills said:


> At the risk of getting a reputation, Winsford does have a spoons with good outdoor seating.
> 
> Pic from last two weeks passing through - I was sat inside shooting through the window - though the wifi also works outside.
> 
> ...


Ha ha, you and your 'spoons!

We will be missing out Winsford now, but we like the marina cafe so we would have stuck to that anyway.

I'll get to work updating the ride details ...


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2019)

The first post has now been updated. There is a new map, and a new GPX file for the main loop. I have changed the figures to include the extra distance.

Hopefully, that will be the definitive route.

NB If anybody spots any problems (e.g. last minute road closures) please let me know!


----------



## Katherine (17 Jun 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> *The ride from Walkden station to Dunham is on the Roe Green Loopline (a lovely wooded cycleway with an excellent surface) and the Bridgewater canal towpath (which also has an excellent surface on that stretch). Both are suitable for any bike. Note though that we will descend some steep steps to the Loopline from the road above. (There is a gutter beside the steps to help guide bikes up/down.)*
> 
> I know of a few entry points that can be ridden down Colin. One is by the side of the Leisure centre on Bridgewater road and the other is on Walkden Road as you would enter Parr Fold park.



Definitely Parr Fold Park!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2019)

I remember seeing a few paths off to the right and left but didn't know where they went so I stuck to using the steps when I went up the loopline.


----------



## Katherine (18 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I remember seeing a few paths off to the right and left but didn't know where they went so I stuck to using the steps when I went up the loopline.


I described the steps to you for your return after Nickyboy's ride, because you told me that your route took you off the loop line at Roe Green.
But this time, I was intending to show the better slope in the park. Sounds like Skudupnorth is thinking the same thing.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2019)

Katherine said:


> I described the steps to you for your return after Nickyboy's ride, because you told me that your route took you off the loop line at Roe Green.
> But this time, I was intending to show the better slope in the park. Sounds like Skudupnorth is thinking the same thing.


I had forgotten to remove the warning about the steps, but have now done so.

I'm looking forward to the ride. Let's hope we get a nice warm sunny day for it, but not _TOO _hot - 18-22(-ish) degrees with a gentle breeze would be perfect.



_**** Would anybody else care to add their name to the list? ****_


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Jun 2019)

I should be good for the ride, I’ve been doing a few miles on the busway and Roe Green to get back into the groove. Weather is lovely


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Jun 2019)

Anyone who has not had the pleasure of the Ventian Marina, you are in for a lovely treat. I was there with the family on Sunday ( it has become our favourite haunt) and the food is well priced and very good. I have the big breakfast which is just over £6 with a pot of tea and i struggled to eat it !!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2019)

Free iPhone X case...



mythste said:


> Hi Colin - Do you still have this? I'm not sure when I'm next on a forum ride but I'd happily ride over to pick it up!



Yes, it is still available @mythste - this ride might be a bit slow for you but you'd be welcome to join us. Alternatively, you could pop along to Walkden station first thing to meet me for the handover, and then do your own thing?


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Jul 2019)

One week to go everyone! Clocking a few miles after my time off so I should be fine for the day out


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2019)

The forecast is that the current nice spell might start to fizzle out by Saturday. Hopefully, that won't be the case, but if it looks like rain I might ride my mudguard-equipped CX bike instead of my mudguard-free singlespeed bike.


----------



## Vantage (15 Jul 2019)

Unfortunately my health is getting worse these days. I'll ride with you as far as Dunham Town. From there I'll wish you all good luck and then ride home from there.
Safe to say, long rides are well and truly over for me.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2019)

Vantage said:


> Unfortunately my health is getting worse these days. I'll ride with you as far as Dunham Town. From there I'll wish you all good luck and then ride home from there.
> Safe to say, long rides are well and truly over for me.


I'm sorry to hear about your poor health, but pleased that you can join us for the ride out to Dunham.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Jul 2019)

Vantage said:


> Unfortunately my health is getting worse these days. I'll ride with you as far as Dunham Town. From there I'll wish you all good luck and then ride home from there.
> Safe to say, long rides are well and truly over for me.


Sorry to hear this vantage. Take care.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2019)

The forecast is still looking poor so I am going to devise a shortcut in case we need/want to reduce the total distance.


----------



## Vantage (17 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> The forecast is still looking poor so I am going to devise a shortcut in case we need/want to reduce the total distance.




I have a suggestion. Yes?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2019)

Ha ha!

If we do shorten the route then the Marina cafe would have to be sacrificed. (It is close to halfway so it wouldn't be much of a shortcut if we still called in there!) We could instead call in at the Devonshire cafe in Weaverham that nickyboy uses on his Llandudno ride. I would probably then skip the currently planned second stop.

Let's see how it goes. I'll post a couple of route variations so we can have them on our GPS devices, just in case.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2019)

Ok, I have worked out a couple of shortcuts in case rain stops_ reduces_ play!

Full route as originally planned: 171 km (106 miles) from Walkden; 125 km (77 miles) from Dunham; stops at Venetian Marina, 79 km (49 miles) from Walkden, 56 km (35 miles) from Dunham PLUS at Great Budworth ice cream farm cafe, 132 km (82 miles) from Walkden, 109 km (68 miles) from Dunham.

Slightly shortened route***. This is still a metric century for those riding from Dunham and near enough to an imperial century that Littgull and I (or anyone else wanting to do the full distance) can add the extra back on later elsewhere: Shortcut from Oulton Park to Willington Corner, otherwise original route; 151 km (94 miles) from Walkden, 105 km (65 miles) from Dunham; ONE stop only at a farm shop cafe I found at Utkinton, 73 km (45 miles) from Walkden, 50 km (31 miles) from Dunham.

Dramatically shortened route in case of biblical storms. This is well over a _metric _century for those riding from Walkden: Shortcut from Moulton to Acton Bridge via Weaverham, otherwise original route; 120 km (75 miles) from Walkden, 74 km (46 miles) from Dunham; ONE stop only at Devonshire Bakery cafe/shop in Weaverham, 73 km (45 miles) from Walkden, 50 km (31 miles) from Dunham. 

Here's a rough map with the shortcuts added...






I have attached GPX files for the shortcuts indicated on the map.

I'm hoping that we don't have to cut the route at all, but we won't know how we feel until we are out there and see what the sky is up to! 


*** This shortcut involves climbing above most of the surrounding countryside so it would NOT be a good choice if we encounter thunderstorms. If we get as far as Oulton Park and thunderstorms roll in, let's stick to '_Plan A_', but get to the marina ASAP and hide from them!


----------



## Domus (18 Jul 2019)

Thanks Colin, shortcuts added to Elemnt. It does sync very well, I'm getting more impressed each ride.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2019)

Domus said:


> Thanks Colin, shortcuts added to Elemnt. It does sync very well, I'm getting more impressed each ride.


My cousin has one and he is very pleased with it. I thought it looked pretty good myself.


----------



## Littgull (18 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Ok, I have worked out a couple of shortcuts in case rain stops_ reduces_ play!
> 
> Full route as originally planned: 171 km (106 miles) from Walkden; 125 km (77 miles) from Dunham; stops at Venetian Marina, 79 km (49 miles) from Walkden, 56 km (35 miles) from Dunham PLUS at Great Budworth ice cream farm cafe, 132 km (82 miles) from Walkden, 109 km (68 miles) from Dunham.
> 
> ...



Good work on the bad weather shortcuts, Colin.

Current forecast looks considerably better than what it showed 24 hours ago. It's looking like the possibility of thunder and lightning has greatly receded and also the likelihood of us getting a soaking in heavy showers has now shifted to early on in the ride with it brightening up after that. I can certainly live with that!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2019)

Littgull said:


> Good work on the bad weather shortcuts, Colin.
> 
> Current forecast looks considerably better than what it showed 24 hours ago. It's looking like the possibility of thunder and lightning has greatly receded and also the likelihood of us getting a soaking in heavy showers has now shifted to early on in the ride with it brightening up after that. I can certainly live with that!


Yes - the forecast was looking dire, so I thought we needed a 'Plan B' and I decided that a 'Plan C' wouldn't hurt either...

Let's hope that the bad weather stays away for most of the ride!


----------



## kapelmuur (19 Jul 2019)

Did you know that tomorrow is the last day of the RHS Tatton Park flower show?. That will generate a lot of traffic at both ends of the day especially at the crossroads in Ashley by the Greyhound pub.

Also Cicely Mill Lane/New Lane from Bucklow Hill to Rostherne is closed for the duration of the show.

In my experience there's a lot of extra traffic on usually quiet lanes as people use sat navs to find short cuts, so be careful out there!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2019)

Aaaaaaargh! (That's a no...)

I'll look at the map once I am back on my laptop, rather than this phone.


----------



## Domus (19 Jul 2019)

Senior management has just told me the same thing Tatton Flower Show.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2019)

Well, the forecast has improved dramatically - I might be riding the singlespeed after all! The satellite pictures today showed a huge band of rain cloud coming over today, which is why we've got a good soaking up here. There look to be a few light rain clouds over Manchester/Cheshire first thing tomorrow and then things clear up. There are more big clouds out over the Atlantic but they should not get here until Sunday. Fingers crossed, eh?



kapelmuur said:


> Did you know that tomorrow is the last day of the RHS Tatton Park flower show?. That will generate a lot of traffic at both ends of the day especially at the crossroads in Ashley by the Greyhound pub.


Drat! There doesn't seem to be an alternative to using that crossroads without making a major detour so I think we are stuck with it.



kapelmuur said:


> Also Cicely Mill Lane/New Lane from Bucklow Hill to Rostherne is closed for the duration of the show.


We are coming back through Hoo Green but not going to Rostherne so _hopefully _we won't have a problem. 



kapelmuur said:


> In my experience there's a lot of extra traffic on usually quiet lanes as people use sat navs to find short cuts, *so be careful out there*!


We will be - cheers!


----------



## kapelmuur (19 Jul 2019)

@ColinJ, I avoid Ashley crossroads by taking Sunbank Lane from Hale Barns, then following Wilmslow Road through the airport tunnels, up to a right turn for Morley Green, then right again on to the road to Warford and 
Ollerton.

It’s cycle paths alongside Wilmslow Road and they’re narrow, but comfortable for a small group.


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Jul 2019)

The Weather will be ok tomorrow, no need to worry...............

Just don't get to Dunham too early and you'll be ok........


----------



## Domus (19 Jul 2019)

Mmmmmmmmm, thought I would be on winter bike with rack and mudguards, now in two minds.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (19 Jul 2019)

I will make this ride if that is ok? I will meet you at the train station in Walkden.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2019)

kapelmuur said:


> @ColinJ, I avoid Ashley crossroads by taking Sunbank Lane from Hale Barns, then following Wilmslow Road through the airport tunnels, up to a right turn for Morley Green, then right again on to the road to Warford and
> Ollerton.
> 
> It’s cycle paths alongside Wilmslow Road and they’re narrow, but comfortable for a small group.


I was just looking at that again. It is actually only 2 km further than the original route, given that we are heading for Warford and Ollerton anyway.

The first bit through Hale looks good - some very nice houses along there!

My digital OS maps are out of date for the next part. They show Sunbank Lane without all of the new buildings and roads that are obvious on Streetview.

It would make a change to go that way, so I'll knock up a GPX for the modified start as far as where we rejoin the original route... DONE and attached.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2019)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> I will make this ride if that is ok? I will meet you at the train station in Walkden.


Excellent - you're welcome!

Those starting at Dunham - I don't think we will be early getting there before 09:30 so you don't really need to be there much before that either, but please don't arrive AFTER 09:30.

I'll trawl through the posts now to work out who is coming...

Walkden station:

ColinJ
@Littgull
@skudupnorth
@Vantage
@Katherine
@Pumpkin the robot
Dunham Massey

@GuyBoden
@Domus
@Pennine-Paul 

I think that is everyone. *If you are on that list and change your mind about coming, please post below so we don't hang about waiting for you.*

I have phone numbers for skud and Guy so I can let the groups at Walkden and Dunham know of any significant delays. If the train is going to be more than 10 minutes late I will text skud with an ETA at Walkden. If we expect to arrive at the tree in Dunham later than 09:45, I'll text Guy.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2019)

PS In case you are getting confused, there are 6 GPX files for those doing the whole ride and 4 for those starting at Dunham. Walkden to Dunham via canal, modified start, main loop, 2 bad weather shortcuts, Dunham to Walkden via Irlam Locks.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Jul 2019)

Well I’m not a happy bunny  My good lady has just come home from work and has now has got to go in tomorrow even though it’s her weekend off so I am on child duty ! I was hoping to at least do half but that’s a no go because she has to cover the morning shift aswell. Have a good one everyone, I know I am definitely going to be thinking of you on my favourite ride


----------



## Domus (19 Jul 2019)

Tough luck. 
Sit and watch Le Tour. 
Better still, set up the trainer in front of the TV and join in.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> Well I’m not a happy bunny  My good lady has just come home from work and has now has got to go in tomorrow even though it’s her weekend off so I am on child duty ! I was hoping to at least do half but that’s a no go because she has to cover the morning shift aswell. Have a good one everyone, I know I am definitely going to be thinking of you on my favourite ride


Oh, that's really rotten news! 

Hopefully, we can get together for an alternative ride in the next month or two? If you are likely to be free, pencil in the 17th and/or 24th August and I'll see about organising another ride out that way somewhere.


----------



## Littgull (19 Jul 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> Well I’m not a happy bunny  My good lady has just come home from work and has now has got to go in tomorrow even though it’s her weekend off so I am on child duty ! I was hoping to at least do half but that’s a no go because she has to cover the morning shift aswell. Have a good one everyone, I know I am definitely going to be thinking of you on my favourite ride


That's really rotten luck, Steve. You have done brilliant to bounce back from your recent health issue.

You can rely on @ColinJ to plan a good ride out that way in the near future. 

Looking forward to riding with you again soon.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (19 Jul 2019)

I'm going to give it a miss,it looks far to wet to be an enjoyable ride for me 


If you're thinking of another ride in August pencil me in for that one,weather permitting!!


----------



## Littgull (19 Jul 2019)

Saddle bag packed and bike ready to go.

Looking forward to riding with old friends and new.

@colinj,I'll see you on the train that I board at 7.30 am from Littleborough


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2019)

It is now looking like a wet start and much nicer later in the day. I'm veering back towards the CX bike and its mudguards... 


Pennine-Paul said:


> I'm going to give it a miss,it looks far to wet to be an enjoyable ride for me
> 
> If you're thinking of another ride in August pencil me in for that one,weather permitting!!


Will do. Of course, by sacrificing your ride because of rain, we will probably not get any now!



Littgull said:


> Saddle bag packed and bike ready to go.
> 
> Looking forward to riding with old friends and new.
> 
> @colinj,I'll see you on the train that I board at 7.30 am from Littleborough


For some reason, I had been thinking that it left _Todmorden _at 07:30! I noticed a few minutes ago so I have reset my alarms to get me up in time.


----------



## Katherine (19 Jul 2019)

See you in Walkden. 
I'll probably turn around at Dunham. 
I've been struggling recently and I'm leading a ride on Sunday too, to Haigh Hall. 
Just on the bus home from a colleague's leaving do in Manchester.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2019)

Katherine said:


> See you in Walkden.
> I'll probably turn around at Dunham.
> I've been struggling recently and I'm leading a ride on Sunday too, to Haigh Hall.
> Just on the bus home from a colleague's leaving do in Manchester.


Ok - see you outside the station.

I think I WILL ride the CX bike. I would rather have the mudguards and not need them than need them for a few hours but be on the other bike.

List now...

Walkden station:

ColinJ
@Littgull
@Vantage (to Dunham)

@Katherine (to Dunham)

@Pumpkin the robot
Dunham Massey

@GuyBoden
@Domus


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2019)

I got absolutely everything ready so I don't have to mess about at 06:00.

I settled in front of the TV but felt uneasy. Went back out to my bag and realised that I had forgotten to put my wallet in there, and to replace the 25C spare tubes with my 35C spares. All done now.

See you in the morning.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Jul 2019)

Littgull said:


> Saddle bag packed and bike ready to go.
> 
> Looking forward to riding with old friends and new.
> 
> @colinj,I'll see you on the train that I board at 7.30 am from Littleborough


Have a good ride, it’s always a good one


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I got absolutely everything ready so I don't have to mess about at 06:00.
> 
> I settled in front of the TV but felt uneasy. Went back out to my bag and realised that I had forgotten to put my wallet in there, and to replace the 25C spare tubes with my 35C spares. All done now.
> 
> See you in the morning.


Have a safe ride, just gutted I cannot make it especially being so local.Work spoils all the fun


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> Have a safe ride, just gutted I cannot make it especially being so local.Work spoils all the fun


Well, Littgull and I are riding out your way a lot more now since we discovered the frequent cheap direct trains through Walkden/Wigan etc. on the Southport line. I can make most Saturdays so it is just a case of finding one which suits you and Brian.

Right... I had better get moving. Will post again from the train in case any of today's riders check in.


----------



## Domus (20 Jul 2019)

Decision made. Winter bike it will be.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2019)

Domus said:


> Decision made. Winter bike it will be.


Yes, it looks like 2pm before the rain will blow over.


----------



## Katherine (20 Jul 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> Have a safe ride, just gutted I cannot make it especially being so local.Work spoils all the fun


Sorry that you won't be on the ride. See you next time.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2019)

Train on time. See you soon.


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Jul 2019)

I'm just finishing my porridge.................


----------



## Vantage (20 Jul 2019)

Was a pleasure meeting you all. 
Currently sat on a bench in Hollins Green drinking a pint of the creamiest milk I've ever had (cept for that which came directly from the moo cow) 
Mmmmm delicious!


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Jul 2019)

Mini tornado on this manor on Friday.

Hope you avoided the debris.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-49056393


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Jul 2019)

Absolutely gutted is an understatement not being able to come out and play today. Hope the trails and Bridgewater Way were good to you all. Colin’s rides are stuff of legend so I hope to be out with him soon..... Season of the Mists Audax maybe ?


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Jul 2019)

Katherine said:


> Sorry that you won't be on the ride. See you next time.


Definitely see you on a ride at some point seeing as you are local to me


----------



## Domus (20 Jul 2019)

My first Colin ride but definitely not my last, a good route, good café and good company. Sorry I missed saying goodbye to Guy, I was pushing on at the front when he turned for home and did not hear the shout. Thanks to Colin for a great day out and Brian and Guy for their excellent company.
The Wahoo behaved perfectly all day, very much a good decision to replace the Garmin.


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Jul 2019)

Excellent day out, weather was mostly dry.

Big thanks to Colin for the organising the ride.

Thanks to everyone for the good company on the ride.

I'm just glad to be back on my bike after tearing my right ankle ligaments last year.

I do hope those penny farthing riders stayed upright all day...........


----------



## Littgull (21 Jul 2019)

This was yet another fantastic ride and day out on the bikes. You are so right Steve (@skudupnorth, @ColinJ rides and routes are total masterclass. Many thanks Colin for all the effort and planning you put into it.

It was great company, banter, and scenery. Good to meet Peter (@Domus) and ride with him for the first time and always a pleasure to ride with Guy (@GuyBoden) too. Also good to meet @Katherine and @Vantage for the first time who rode the initial 15 miles from Walkden to Dunham with Colin and me where we met Guy and Peter. We had 3 separate periods of heavy showers in the morning but it didn't detract from our enjoyment at all. We soon dried out when the afternoon sun came out.Thankfully, no recurrence of the 'mini tornado' that @Pale Rider referred to but come to think of it there were a few fallen branches across some of the quiet lanes.

A few pics attached of our lunch stop (waiting for the food to arrive). From left to right @ColinJ, @Domus and @GuyBoden. Sorry none that include @Katherine and @Vantage who rode the first 15 miles with Colin and me. There wasn't really the opportunity for a photo shoot in that stretch as the Roe Green cycleway and towpath were busy (but delightful) and then on the 2 or 3 miles of road near Dunham we got caught in the first heavy shower.

Looking forward to riding with you all again in the near future.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Jul 2019)

I've missed the last few Colin rides for various reasons, but we seem to get more than our fair share of rain on the ones I have done.

Even his excellent route planning and ride leading cannot control the weather.


----------



## Domus (21 Jul 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Even his excellent route planning and ride leading cannot control the weather.



He's good............but not THAT good.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2019)

It was another good ride and I enjoyed spending more time with miscellaneous fellow forum members.

I ended up clocking 174 km for the day (108 miles). Those who say that Cheshire rides are flat are fibbing! There may not be massive climbs but the roads are often undulating and the total ascent creeps up during the day. I clocked it at 1,240 m (just over 4,000 ft) for my ride.

The diversion we made to avoid potential traffic jams due to the RHS show at Tatton Park was ok. Hale Barns looks like a nice leafy (and expensive) suburb. There is a lot of new development adjacent to Manchester airport including huge Amazon and DHL depots. There are excellent cycle paths to get us to, then along Wilmslow Rd and under the airport runway. I prefer the usual route via Ashley though, so will stick to that in future when possible.

The bridleway and bridge over the Weaver Navigation at Moulton was an excellent way of getting between Northwich and Winsford, so we will use that again on some future Cheshire rides.

We were running late by the time we got to Great Budworth so we didn't make that stop.



Vantage said:


> Was a pleasure meeting you all.


It was nice meeting you too. It's a pity that you couldn't do more of the ride. It wasn't really possible to say much on the towpath out towards Dunham and then we had that torrential rain shower as soon as we got to the road!



Pale Rider said:


> Mini tornado on this manor on Friday.
> 
> Hope you avoided the debris.


Ah, there were a few places where there was an awful lot of gravel, twigs etc. in the road. We had to be careful on descents, especially going into tight bends. It would have been very easy to have come a cropper on the slippery stuff.



skudupnorth said:


> Colin’s rides are stuff of legend so I hope to be out with him soon..... Season of the Mists Audax maybe ?


Yes, I hope to be tackling SoM again in October, but watch out for another local ride opportunity for you in August!



Domus said:


> My first Colin ride but definitely not my last, a good route, good café and good company.


Nice meeting you again, after seeing you on nickyboy's Llandudno ride earlier in the year.



GuyBoden said:


> Excellent day out, weather was mostly dry.


Ha ha - I think that is a personality thing... Guy is clearly a 'glass half full' person. I look at a half full glass and think 'Blimey, there is hardly anything left in the glass'! I would have described the weather yesterday as cloudy and wet for the first half, dry with sunny spells for the second half, and a nagging wind all day that hindered more than it helped.



Pale Rider said:


> I've missed the last few Colin rides for various reasons, but we seem to get more than our fair share of rain on the ones I have done.


Ah, a fellow 'rapidly-emptying glass' rider! 



GuyBoden said:


> Big thanks to Colin for the organising the ride.


And big thanks to you for the all-day veggie breakfast that you treated to me to at the cafe stop!



GuyBoden said:


> I'm just glad to be back on my bike after tearing my right ankle ligaments last year.


It is great to see you riding again but when behind you, I could see the funny angle that your right foot now assumes when you are pedalling. Take it easy so you don't strain it - i.e. wait a year or two before resuming your multi-metric century a week efforts!



GuyBoden said:


> I do hope those penny farthing riders stayed upright all day...........


We sheltered under some trees during one downpour and when we set off again we spotted the other riders sheltering further up the road. I would be terrified riding one of those bikes on those roads - the road surface is very poor in places and there are lots of little ups and downs. Hitting a pothole on a penny farthing ... *shudder* 

Oh, that reminds me. I must update my report on the Humber Bridge ride. (Odd things seen at roadside!)



Littgull said:


> This was yet another fantastic ride and day out on the bikes. You are so right Steve (@skudupnorth, @ColinJ rides and routes are total masterclass. Many thanks Colin for all the effort and planning you put into it.


It does take a fair amount of time and energy, but it is worth it when people turn out and enjoy the rides. I do get a bit discouraged when there is no interest.

@Katherine - it was nice seeing you again. Hopefully, next time you will be able to spend more time with us. Brian and I took your route back via Irlam locks. We thought that was a very good way of getting back to the Roe Green loopline and will use it again in future.


----------



## Katherine (22 Jul 2019)

I'm glad to hear that you liked the route back I suggested. 
Great to meet everyone and ride with some of you for a short while. I did dry out in time for my club ride yesterday!


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2019)

The penny farthing riders - one is most likely my mate - rides his everywhere - he lives in Knutsford.


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Jul 2019)

Littgull said:


> This was yet another fantastic ride and day out on the bikes. You are so right Steve (@skudupnorth, @ColinJ rides and routes are total masterclass. Many thanks Colin for all the effort and planning you put into it.
> 
> It was great company, banter, and scenery. Good to meet Peter (@Domus) and ride with him for the first time and always a pleasure to ride with Guy (@GuyBoden) too. Also good to meet @Katherine and @Vantage for the first time who rode the initial 15 miles from Walkden to Dunham with Colin and me where we met Guy and Peter. We had 3 separate periods of heavy showers in the morning but it didn't detract from our enjoyment at all. We soon dried out when the afternoon sun came out.Thankfully, no recurrence of the 'mini tornado' that @Pale Rider referred to but come to think of it there were a few fallen branches across some of the quiet lanes.
> 
> ...



Good pictures Brian, I might use one for my personal pic, if that's ok with you.


----------



## Littgull (24 Jul 2019)

GuyBoden said:


> Good pictures Brian, I might use one for my personal pic, if that's ok with you.


Thanks Guy, yes absolutely, you are welcome to use the pic.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jul 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> I've missed the last few Colin rides for various reasons, but we seem to get more than our fair share of rain on the ones I have done.
> 
> Even his excellent route planning and ride leading cannot control the weather.



I think you're the Rob McKenna of Cyclechat.


----------



## Domus (24 Jul 2019)

GuyBoden said:


> Good pictures Brian, I might use one for my personal pic, if that's ok with you.



Could you please photoshop my belly down a bit?

Ta


----------



## Littgull (24 Jul 2019)

Domus said:


> Could you please photoshop my belly down a bit?
> 
> Ta



Ha ha, I reckon your 'belly' looks pretty flat in the pic, Peter.

Which is a good job as my I.T. capabilities are just about at their limit in being able to simply upload and post the pics .


----------



## Domus (24 Jul 2019)

If my belly looks flat, your photography skills are similar to your IT skills.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2019)

Domus said:


> If my belly looks flat, your photography skills are similar to your IT skills.


And his regional/national accent recognition skills...  (Accusing Geordies of being Irish and Scots of being Welsh! )

You'll note that more experienced forum members subtly fold their arms in front of _their _bellies when photos are being taken ...


----------



## Littgull (25 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> And his regional/national accent recognition skills...  (Accusing Geordies of being Irish and Scots of being Welsh! )
> 
> Ha ha that is very true, unfortunately, Colin. Not sure 'accusing' is quite the right word though. As it might wrongly infer I don't like any of those accents. Which would be a bit of a cheek coming from me with my strong West country brogue . Regional accents are all part of the rich tapestry of life .


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2019)

Sorry, '_suggesting_ that a Geordie/Scot is Irish/Welsh'!


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Jul 2019)

I know I sadly missed this amazing ride but I thought you might like to see the famous “ Big tree” in Dunham town when it was more tree and less concrete


----------



## Katherine (26 Jul 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> View attachment 477188
> I know I sadly missed this amazing ride but I thought you might like to see the famous “ Big tree” in Dunham town when it was more tree and less concrete


So that's why there're cobbles leading into the Lavender Barn.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Sep 2021)

The Venetian Marina Cafe, which has been used many times on the Cheshire rides, has been closed and is unlikely to be opening in the near future.

I regularly stop at the cafe on my rides in the Tarporley/Nantwich area, the cafe was very late in reopening after the lockdown, then it was short of staff. Yesterday, I was told by the neighbouring shop that it was closed "indefinitely". I'll miss the cafe and their good value all day breakfast


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> The Venetian Marina Cafe, which has been used many times on the Cheshire rides, has been closed and is unlikely to be opening in the near future.
> 
> I regularly stop at the cafe on my rides in the Tarporley/Nantwich area, the cafe was very late in reopening after the lockdown, then it was short of staff. Yesterday, I was told by the neighbouring shop that it was closed "indefinitely". I'll miss the cafe and their good value all day breakfast



That's a shame.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2021)

Oh, that _IS _a shame. I was thinking that we'd be calling in there again next year on another edition of this ride.

We will have to find something similar not too far away.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> We will have to find something similar not too far away.



I'm giving Dray's in Eaton a try next time I'm in the area. I'm betting that hot food isn't being served after 2pm, like many small cafes.

Opening hours
Wednesday - Saturday 
10am-4pm

https://www.thedrayscoffeeshop.co.uk/menu

Dray's Coffee Shop in Eaton


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> I'm giving Dray's in Eaton a try next time I'm in the area. I'm betting that hot food isn't being served after 2pm, like many small cafes.
> 
> Opening hours
> Wednesday - Saturday
> ...


That would work pretty well with a minor alteration to the route we did in this 2019 ride.

I'm happy enough with a sandwich or toast and a piece of cake, but it would be good to have the option of something more substantial.

I look forward to your cafe review! 

PS Ask them about 6-10 cyclists turning up on a Saturday lunchtime.


----------



## neil_merseyside (5 Sep 2021)

Keeping marina theme you could always go to Tattenhall Marina cafe. Shame about Venetian as I did a 3 marina cafe 100 that I need to change now


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Sep 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> The Venetian Marina Cafe, which has been used many times on the Cheshire rides, has been closed and is unlikely to be opening in the near future.
> 
> I regularly stop at the cafe on my rides in the Tarporley/Nantwich area, the cafe was very late in reopening after the lockdown, then it was short of staff. Yesterday, I was told by the neighbouring shop that it was closed "indefinitely". I'll miss the cafe and their good value all day breakfast



I think I recall you tucking into one of the breakfasts.

Didn't you peel off for home a short time afterwards?

If so, that may give us an indication of what your main attraction of the ride was.

Seriously, the cafe was a very agreeable place to stop, traffic free, room for bikes, room to have a short wander about, and something to look at with all the marina activities.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Didn't you peel off for home a short time afterwards?
> 
> If so, that may give us an indication of what your main attraction of the ride was.


I think it was more a case of practically riding past where he lives!



neil_merseyside said:


> Keeping marina theme you could always go to Tattenhall Marina cafe. Shame about Venetian as I did a 3 marina cafe 100 that I need to change now


Tattenhall Marina wouldn't take much rejigging of the route to get to. If Dray's coffee shop doesn't suit, then we could go there instead.


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Sep 2021)

Looking forward to getting out with you all soon, missed our rides this past 18 months. Gutted about the Marina cafe, I cannot see it being closed permanently with all that boating traffic nearby, let’s hope it returns


----------

